

The Mother of All Demos - jaysonelliot
http://sloan.stanford.edu/mousesite/1968Demo.html
Doug Engelbart in 1968, demonstrating the future of computing--including hypertext, object addressing and dynamic file linking, as well as shared-screen collaboration involving two persons at different sites communicating over a network with audio and video interface.<p>Jeff Han's multitouch demo and the introduction of the Macintosh are the only two demos I can think of that have come close to having this much impact since. Can anyone think of any others?
======
dbrannan
I had no idea some of this technology was already available at such an early
date - truly fascinating. I was born in 1968, so watching this video has given
me a bit of insight to how things were as I entered this world.

Thank you for providing this.

------
nikcub
This got me thinking - what would an equivalent demo today look like?

ie. what is the cutting edge today that will be the norm in 40 years.

~~~
joezydeco
I think some of the Jeff Han stuff is pretty cutting edge (with the bonus of
being hacked from common parts). Some of that stuff should be common or even
obsolete in a few decades.

------
radioactive21
I dont know why but watching early tech always gets me excited. Just
interesting to see how everything started.

------
softbuilder
While it's a great demo, I always blanche at the "Mother of all demos" title.

Ivan Sutherland in 1962 is what I think of when I hear that phrase:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOZqRJzE8xg>

------
gnufs
Gnash doesn't seem to be able to play the videos from the RTMP server.

Is there a way for those of us without Adobe Flash to view the videos?

------
dws
For 'blow your mind' trivia points, who filmed the demo?

~~~
MaysonL
Stewart Brand?(of Whole Earth fame)

------
StudyAnimal
Dude is totally stealing Vannevar Bush's ideas. :)

